# Ski NZ



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I am going to gether a bit of a compilation for a NZ Ski trip I am looking at planning and I know a lot of people have been asking about NZ as well so I am going to run a few searches and ask for input about the ski fields located on the south island.

At this stage I am trying to decide what the best ski field is to go to, how they compare to eachother, or if it will be worth visiting a couple while we are there rather than sticking with 1 (we will be going for a week)

We want a field that caters for all, I like interesting terrain and don't care about park riding much, but a decent park would be good cause a couple of my mates are always nagging to hit it up.

Mt Hutt: Longest season in NZ, apparently most reliable snowfall. Can anyone comment on what stuff there is to do here when not on the slopes? This is what is making me lean towards queenstown simply because the town is a hive of activity and I don't think mt hutt can match that.

Coronet Peak (700 acres, 7 lifts): Interesting varied terrain
Remarkables (550 acres, 7 lifts): Good off piste stuff, good for learners
Cardrona (865 acres, 7 lifts): Awesome basin area for ultimate freedom
Treble Cone (1359 acres, 4 lifts): Longest runs, best for powder

Input appreciated, I know a few others will probably be interested in info compiled here, I will edit this post to include whatever relevent info I come up with.

Edits:
Good posts to read: 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/resort-reviews/712-top-spots-new-zealand.html#post45554
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...eviews/6213-cardrona-remarkables-coronet.html


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

We are possibly going to bring a couple of first-timers along as well so whatever places have the best beginner lessons/areas might weigh in as well.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Use the search (top right) for nz cause there's been heaps of threads on it lately..

We go to Mt Hutt as I live about an hour away from it and it's pretty good.. however closest place to it is Methven which is small and not a lot to do really.

I LOVE queenstown.. and i don't believe queenstown can disapoint! I love it! Only went snowboarding there my first time so I can't really comment on the slopes.. but my bf reckons they're really great! (cant remember which one he prefers.. but one caters more to beginners apparently..)


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea I am in the process of searching things up and will edit my original post to reflect what I find, getting a bit of information centralised makes it a lot easier when everything is on the same page.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

I've heard The Remarkables is a solid resort. And yeah, Queenstown is a blast, endless amounts of things to do there (if you have to cash),


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Good info sourced so far.

Anyone know if you can get a lift pass that covers multiple ski fields or do you just buy one on the day at whatever one you want to go to?

We will be there for about a week if we end up going and want go to at least a few of them. Cause most resorts are quite small.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Reede said:


> Good info sourced so far.
> 
> Anyone know if you can get a lift pass that covers multiple ski fields or do you just buy one on the day at whatever one you want to go to?
> 
> We will be there for about a week if we end up going and want go to at least a few of them. Cause most resorts are quite small.


Theres a season pass that covers Remarkables/Hutt/Coronet. I've riden Mt Hutt and its a nice resort, as stated above though, there is only two things to do in Methven: ride or drink at the Blue Pub (Blue - Home). 

Wanaka or Queenstown would be your best bet as a place to stay for a season. With the addition of Treble Cone and Cadrona...guaranteed that it will be the best trip of your life.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Queenstown is where its at if you want a good all round experience.

Mt hutt has good facilities(for nz) on the mountain but as mentioned, there isnt much to do in methven.
The closest place with much going on is Christchurch which is about 50 mins from mountain bottom.

Queenstown you are much closer and its a good all round place with a lot of touristy stuff to do


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea ive been to Queenstown before, just in the summer, not to ski. Did the whole bungee jumping jetboating thing back then. 

We will definitely go to Qtown.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe i should sticky one of these threads and rename it 'Questions about traveling to nz' or something


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Maybe i should sticky one of these threads and rename it 'Questions about traveling to nz' or something


Agreed, so long as the info about "bringing the lube" is passed on. 

my evogear stuff showed up...man bonfire is baggy, some fools getting his steeze on this year...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

NZSki.comCoronet Peak, The Remarkables & Mt Hutt Lift Pass Prices scroll down a bit to the multi day pass.. they're interchangable between mountains.. and it gives you a day out of how many you purchase to not go.. but other than that you'd have to go consecutively and I don't know what happens if the mountain is closed (re: Refund) so I'd find that out.. but you don't really save THAT much so I'd just buy as I went..incase something else came up etc


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Maybe i should sticky one of these threads and rename it 'Questions about traveling to nz' or something


Good idea. Mighten be a bad idea sticky one for each country of for America diffferent states. Would be good having a consolidated thread on each area I'm sure post like this pop up every time summer rolls


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

from what your saying it sounds like Wanaka could be a better option.
Cardrona has a good mix of beginner, intermediate and advanced terrain as well as a good park.
And treble cone has some real nice terrain as long as the snow and weather are good.
Wanaka should have enough going on to keep you busy during off-days and at night.
Its also cheaper than queenstown, and if you really want to go queenstown isn't that far away over the crown range to hit up remarks or coronet.
Remarkables has some good park options with the 'stash tho which is definatly worth checking out.

Ive lived in methven for a year and there really isn't much happening there unless you know some locals to show you round. But if you do choose to base yourself round Mt. Hutt then CHCH is prob the better place to stay if you want something to do at night, plus you have easy access to the club fields round canterbury


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Just had about 50cm drop on hutt over the weekend. Base of around 1metre already, with another month 'till open day.

Looking to be another epic season in the south island


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

1m base already is crazy.

Australia had 30cm of snow about 3 weeks ago (First snow in April in 13 years) and people were dancing in the streets, most of it has melted now anyway but NZ is going crazy very early this year.

Definitely going if I can get people to agree, looks like we will be going with a group of at least 4, possibly up to 8.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

*NZ Trip*

Hey - it looks like you are getting some quite good info but I thought I would add in my 10c worth. My home field is Mount Ruapehu in NZ's North Island but I learnt to ride in the South and ride there as often as I can so I offer some unbiased advice.

You cannot beat Queenstown for location and lack of distance to a variety of good commercial fields (20 - 40 mins on a bus from accommodation to hill. Good night scene, great restuarants and really is New Zealand's adventure tourism capital, i.e. bungy, white water, jet boating, paragliding etc etc. Downside is it is comparatively expensive to elsewhere in NZ but if you are coming from overseas the exchange rate should work in your favour. 

Wanaka is also a gorgeous location. It is smaller and more laid back than Queenstown and has less of a night club scene. Still has fab restaurants/bars and you can do most of the same sort of adventure tourist activities as you can in Wanaka. It is only about 1.5hrs drive from Queenstown. 

If you only have a week - I would base myslef at one of these towns. 

Cardrona (closest to Wanaka but accessible from Queestown - about an hour to hours and a half drive) is best for park/pipe and has a good range of really open green and blue runs. It is however, less interesting for anyone who is up to riding blacks. They were also doing a fab breakfast of porridge, cream and irish whisky last time I was there  

Coronet Peak (closest field to Queenstown) is the field that feels the most commerical or touristy to me - really good rentals if needed by your group however. Lift lines drove me nuts last time I was there though  This is important in NZ as runs tend to be shortish when compared to overseas so you spend a lot of time admiring the view from the lifts or standing in line. It also has a goodish park. If, however, you can only ride one mountain and your group is of mixed experience - then go here as it has the best range of runs of various levels. 

Treble Cone (Wanaka is closest town) is really good if your group is more intermediate to advanced - steeper longer runs and more interesting natural terrain. Not too good if anyone is restricted to greens as there is not many of those. Along with Cardrona this is one of my favourites! 

Snow Park is also pretty awesome. If any of your group is into park they should give this a go - massive purpose built terrain park just outside Wanaka. Huge selection of pipes, rails, hits, and jumps. 

The one field I cannot offer any insight on is Remarkables as I have never been there  

As far as I know there is not anything like a ski only multi-pass that covers all the fields apart from a seasons pass for Hutt, Coronet and Remarkables (all owned by the same operator). The closest thing I have heard of is the NZ Superpass NZ Super Pass which appears to be some sotr of activitiy/ski pass rolled into one. 

Happy holdaying!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok the 6 of us have confirmed our booking for the second week of August. We will be staying in queenstown.

Next step: Good places to hire gear from in Cchurch/Qtown. Any suggestions of places you have had good/bad experiences with? I have all my own gear but we will have 1 skiier and 1 boarder who need to hire gear.

As it stands we will probably spend a couple of days at coronet peak, then my plan is to head to cardrona for 1-2 and back to the remarkables to wind down.


----------

